# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  VELIKA GORICA - besplatna projekcija dok.filma Sloboda porodu

## Indi

Drage žene, dođite u *Veliku Goricu* pogledati dokumentarac *Sloboda poroda* čije će se projekcija održati na sljedećem mjestu:
*POU, Dvorana Galženica, Trg S. Radića 5 u 19 sati.* 

Film „Sloboda porodu“ progovara o kršenju temeljnih ljudskih 
prava tijekom toga osobitoga i važnoga trenutka. 
 U šezdesetminutnom dokumentarcu vodeći svjetski stručnjaci zajedno s međunarodnim odvjetnicima za ljudska prava pozivaju 
na kampanju koja zahtijeva radikalne promjene u ophođenju spram rodilja.    Hermine Hayes-Klein, američka odvjetnica i organizatorica 
nedavno održane konferencije o porodu („Human Rights in Childbirth“) ističe: “Način na koji se odvija porod u velikom broju 
zemalja je izuzetno problematičan. Milijuni trudnica podvrgnute su nepotrebnim farmaceutskim i kirurškim intervencijama 
za koje i liječnici priznaju da se čine iz financijskih razloga ili zbog   osobnog komoditeta. Žene širom svijeta počinju shvaćati 
da porod ne mora i ne smije biti takav. Omalovažavanje i zlostavljanje nisu neizbježna cijena sigurnosti.”

----------

